# cassa automatica



## maila

Ciao a tutti,

ho bisogno del vostro aiuto per tradurre il termine che indica la macchinetta che noi chiamiamo "cassa automatica" e che si trova presso ospedali e ambulatori per pagare le prestazioni mediche. Ora, siccome con "cajero automático" s'intende il "bancomat" e non è quello che cerco, sarebbe sbagliato tradurre con "equipo de pago", che ho scoperto essere quel tipo di macchinette che si trovano nei parcheggi a pagamento?
Spero possiate aiutarmi. Grazie in anticipo,

Adiós


----------



## gatogab

> ...noi chiamiamo "cassa automatica" e che si trova presso ospedali e ambulatori per pagare le prestazioni mediche.


Mai visto qualcosa del genere negli ospedali o ambulatori.
Presterò più attenzione......


----------



## Neuromante

Da noi non essiste, veramente.
Quelli al parcheggi si chiama direttamente "Cajero" o "Cajero automático" ma meno frequentemente. Come il bancomat, appunto.

"Equipo de pago" mai sentito, Forse è il nome che danno al coso intesso come oggeto fisico i fabricanti


----------



## maila

Mh capisco...immaginavo che in Spagna non esistesse, mi serve perchè devo tradurre dei testi dell'ASL rivolti a hispanohablanti nel nostro Paese. A questo punto posso tradurre con "cajero" dato che alla fine la funzione è circa la stessa di quella delle macchinette del parcheggio. Grazie!


----------



## Neuromante

Allora metti "Cajero automático" In caso contrario tutti cercheremmo uno sportello con un tizio dietro


----------



## gatogab

Edito, después de haber leído tu PM, Maila.

Caja automática.


----------



## maila

Uy, acabo de responderte 
Muchas gracias.


----------



## Neuromante

"Caja automática" no creo que sea correcto. Por "caja" se entendería un "fondo de dinero" es decir, un depósito al que se puede recurrir para disponer de liquidez inmediata.


Las "cajas" son entidades financieras, por eso habría errores de interpretación.


----------



## Isabel-fr

Hola:

Yo tampoco he oído lo del equipo de pago. 
¿Qué tal quedaría en el contexto traducirlo por pago automático? 

Saludos
Isa


----------



## gatogab

Isabel-fr said:


> Hola:
> 
> Yo tampoco he oído lo del equipo de pago.
> ¿Qué tal quedaría en el contexto traducirlo por pago automático?
> 
> Saludos
> Isa


 


> ho bisogno del vostro aiuto per tradurre il termine che indica *la macchinetta che noi chiamiamo "cassa automatica" *


 
Pago automático es la acción de un modo de pagar.
En cambio nos piden ayuda para traducir un objeto: *la macchinetta che noi chiamiamo "cassa automatica" *


----------



## maila

Muchas gracias. Pero me surge una duda: ¿por qué cuando dígito "caja automática" en google encuentro sólo link que hablan de automóviles? ¿Sería correcto utilizar este término también en el sentido de "cassa automatica" que voy buscando yo?


----------



## gatogab

Yo encontré este artículo en la red:


> Las cajas de pago automático se integran perfectamente en el espacio de la tienda, debido a lo compacto y ergonómico de su diseño. El módulo multimedia de información y ayuda que guía a los clientes en varios idiomas, dota al sistema de una usabilidad y manejabilidad sin precedentes. Además, las cajas están adaptadas para cualquier tipo de colectivo con minusvalías y ofrece gran manejabilidad y funcionalidad para tareas de mantenimiento y manipulación del sistema.


Lo puedes leer *aquí*. Está escrito, por supuesto, en español.


----------



## maila

Ok, grazie, finalmente la soluzione!


----------



## 0scar

A mi me gusta _caja de cobro automática_, pero de estas cosas hay de muchos tipos y con nombres diferentes 

http://www.drsecurity.net/parking.html


----------

